# Ingenieure begreifen - Ein Drama in neun Akten - Akte 1 bis 7



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. März 2002)

Akt1
Zwei Ingenieurstudenten schlendern über den Campus. Da sagt der eine: "Woher hast du so ein tolles Fahrrad?" Darauf der Andere: "Als ich gestern ganz in Gedanken versunken spazieren ging fuhr ein hübsches Mädchen mit diesem Fahrrad. Als sie mich sah, warf sie das Rad zur Seite, riß sich die Kleider vom Leib und schrie: "Nimm dir was du willst!"". Der erste Student nickte zustimmend: "Gute Wahl, die Kleider hätten vermutlich nicht gepaßt!"

Akt 2
Der Optimist: " Das Glas ist halb voll"
Der Pessimist: " Das Glas ist halb leer"
Der Ingenieur: " Das Glas ist doppelt so groß wie es sein müßte"

Akt 3
Ein Pfarrer, ein Arzt und ein Ingenieur warteten eines Morgens auf eine besonders langsame Gruppe von Golfern.
Der Ingenieur ziemlich sauer: "Was ist mit denen...Wir müssen hier seit 15 Minuten warten!"
Der Arzt zustimmend: "Ich weiß nicht aber ich habe noch so ein Unvermögen gesehen"
Der Pfarrer sagte: " Hey, da kommt der Platzwart. Laßt uns mit ihm reden.
(dramatische Pause) ...
Hei George, was ist eigentlich mit dieser Gruppe da vor uns? Die sind ziemlich langsam, oder?" Der Platzwart antwortete: "Ah ja das ist die Gruppe der blinden Feuerwehrmänner. Sie verloren ihr Augenlicht letztes Jahr, als sie den Brand im Clubhaus löschten. Wir lassen sie immer kostenlos spielen.
Die drei wurden ganz still. Dann sagte der Pfarrer: "Das ist traurig. Ich glaube ich werde heute Abend ein Gebet für sie sprechen.
Der Arzt: "Gute Idee. Ich werde mich mal mit meinem Kumpel, dem Augenarzt in Verbindung setzen. Vielleicht kann der irgendwas machen."
Der Ingenieur: "Warum spielen die Jungs nicht Nachts???"

Akt 4
Es war einmal ein Ingenieur, der ein besonderes Händchen dafür hatte, mechanische Sachen zu reparieren. Nachdem er 30 Jahre lang treu in seiner Firma gearbeitet hatte, ging er glücklich in Pension. Einige Jahre später kontaktierte ihn seine Firma, die ein offensichtlich unlösbares Problem mit einer millionenteuren Maschine hatten. Sie hätten alles versucht und jeder hätte es versucht aber nichts brachte Erfolg. In ihrer Verzweiflung wandten sie sich an den pensionierten Ingenieur, der schon so viel Probleme gelöst hat. Dieser nahm die Herausforderung widerstrebend an. Er brauchte eine Tag um die riesige Maschine kennen zu lernen. Am Ende des Tages machte er ein kleines x mit Kreide an die Maschine und sagte: "Hier ist das Problem". Das Teil wurde ersetzt und die Maschine funktionierte perfekt. Die Firma erhielt eine Rechnung über 50000 Mark von dem Ingenieur für seine Arbeit. Sie forderten eine genaue Aufschlüsselung seiner Rechnung. Der Ingenieur antwortete kurz: 
"Eine Kennzeichnung mit Kreide: 1 DM.
Zu wissen, wo die Markierung hin muß: 49999 DM"
Er wurde voll bezahlt und lebt weiterhin friedlich in Pension. (basiert auf wahrer Begebenheit)

Akt 5
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Maschinenbauingenieur und einem Bauingenieur?
Maschinenbauingenieure bauen Waffen. Bauingenieure bauen Ziele.

Akt 6
Drei Ingenieurstudenten stehen zusammen und diskutieren die möglichen Entwickler des menschlichen Körpers. Der eine sagt: "Das war ein Maschinenbauer. Schaut euch nur mal all die Gelenke an" Darauf der Zweite: "Nein es war ein Elektroingenieur. Das Nervensystem hat tausende elektrischer Verbindungen. Der Letzte: "In Wirklichkeit war es ein Bauingenieur. Wer sonst würde eine Abwasserleitung mitten durch ein Vergnügungszentrum leiten."

Akt 7
"Normale Menschen denken, was nicht kaputt ist wird auch nicht repariert. Ingenieure denken, wenn es noch nicht kaputt ist, dann hat es zu wenige Möglichkeiten."


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. März 2002)

*AW: Ingenieure begreifen - Ein Drama in neun Akten - Akte 8 & 9*

Akt 8
Ein Architekt, ein Künstler und ein Ingenieur unterhalten sich
darüber, ob es besser ist, eine Frau oder eine Geliebte zu haben. Der Architekt erzählt, daß er die Zeit mit seiner Frau genießt, während sie eine solide Grundlage für eine dauerhafte Beziehung schaffen. Der Künstler sagt er mag lieber eine Geliebte auf Grund der Leidenschaft und der Geheimnisse. Der Ingenieur meint: " Ich mag beide"

"Beide???"

"Ja, wenn du eine Frau und eine Geliebte hast, meinen beide du verbringst deine Zeit mit der Anderen. So hast du Zeit, ins Labor zu gehen und dort zu arbeiten"

Akt 9
Als ein Ingenieur eines Tages die Strasse überquerte, wurde er von einem Frosch angesprochen: " Wenn du mich küsst, werde ich eine wunderschöne Prinzessin" Er beugte sich runter, hob den Frosch auf und steckte ihn in die Tasche. Der Frosch sprach erneut zu ihm: "Wenn du mich küsst und mich zur Prinzessin machst, bleibe ich eine Woche bei dir." Der Ingenieur nahm ihn aus der Tasche, lächelte ihn an und steckte ihn wieder zurück. Da schrie der Frosch: "Wenn du mich küsst und zur Prinzessin machst, bleibe ich bei dir und mache was du willst!" Wieder nahm er den Frosch heraus, lächelte ihn an und steckte ihn wieder zurück. Da fragte der Frosch schließlich: "Was ist los? Ich habe dir gesagt, ich sei eine schöne Prinzessin, ich bleibe für eine Woche bei dir und mache was du willst. Warum küsst du mich nicht?" Darauf der Ingenieur: "Schau ich bin Ingenieur. Ich habe keine Zeit für eine Freundin. Aber ein sprechender Frosch .... das ist cool!"

[Quelle: eMail]


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2002)

*lol* wo haste denn das her? oder sind das eigenen erlebnisse...???

ps:begriffen hab ich ingenieure immer noch nicht...


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (21. März 2002)

Oh Mann, ich will Ingernieur werden. Da bekommt man eine Frau, eine Geliebte und einen sprechenden Frosch


----------

